# Want buy wife SR22-CT, April Birthday



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I have looked around some but don't see that they are very available right now. When I find one, what's a good price to pay for the Crimson version of the SR22?
Anyone know of a good dealer that has stock?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The SR-22 is a point and shoot / almost no recoil pistol. Save some $ and do without the CT laser - she won't need it,


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

I want one too without the CT, but can't find one.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> The SR-22 is a point and shoot / almost no recoil pistol. Save some $ and do without the CT laser - she won't need it,


I know, I know. But when your gun-reluctant wife reluctantly goes to a gun show with you before a day of shopping...then finds the SR22-CT and says, "Oh my God! I love this GUN!"
Well, you buy her THAT gun.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah - Hah!! That explains it. You're a very wise man. I hope I'd be smart enough to make the same choice if I were in your position. Good luck,


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

(We just celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary, so I am an EXPERT! Lol)


----------



## jessexd45 (Feb 20, 2013)

why a 22? Is it for targets. I hop its not for ccw.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

jessexd45 said:


> why a 22? Is it for targets. I hop its not for ccw.


The debate about .22LR for CCW will never end, and if someone can consistently do as well with a larger caliber, by all means go with it.

If given a choice between someone with a .45 ACP that shoots it 4 times a year or my wife who shoots her .22 every weekend, my money is on my wife for diffusing a personal defense situation.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

plp said:


> The debate about .22LR for CCW will never end, and if someone can consistently do as well with a larger caliber, by all means go with it.
> 
> If given a choice between someone with a .45 ACP that shoots it 4 times a year or my wife who shoots her .22 every weekend, my money is on my wife for diffusing a personal defense situation.


Even more: Given that someone can put all 10 rounds from an SR22 into a three in circle at 30 ft, or have a 9mm semi that they cannot rack the slide on, or a revolver that one cannot operate because of the trigger pull weight, which is better?


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol, no nothing that serious in this purchase...

- My wife would never carry any gun.

- Just having her show ANY interest in the "sport of shooting" is HUGE

Now, that said...(thinking and twisting mustache deviously)

Once I get her to feel comfy with her new gun, her .22, then we go to a few classes so she understands a lot more about how people like us view guns. I could teach her, but coming from someone else it's always correct, whereas from me it's always, "are you sure??" I could be talking about my own d!ck, and she would still question my level of expertise! Lol
Sorry, I digress...

Then, maybe, I can get her into that "shooters mindset" to some degree. You know, one day we go to leave the house and before we walk out the front door she asks, "do you think I should bring mine??" 
"Yeah, I would." lol (Then I make a stop at the gun store on our way out of town and we both look at buying additional weapons!)


----------

